# When you're feelin blue...



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2015)

Buy a new gun!  Hey, it works. I feel much better now because I will be picking this up at my LGS on Tuesday. Does my wife know about it? Of course not. She is not on the _need to know _list. Would she be pissed if she found out about it? Ah...._no. _Because I'd tell her that I sold a gun, a .357 Ruger LCR that my sons considered a "pussy gun", to buy this one. Does she have to know that I still paid the $480 difference between the balance and the trade? Negative. Her clearance does not authorize her access to that data.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 24, 2015)

RP learned long ago the way to keep me from getting pissed is to buy me one too.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2015)

medicchick said:


> RP learned long ago the way to keep me from getting pissed is to buy me one too.


 
Well, there it is. She's got no problem with me and our kid's shooting, but it ain't her bag. There's been a couple of times I've been grateful that I never taught her to shoot. :dead:


----------

